# Is this normal after a miscarriage (TMI warning)



## rockymtnmama (Dec 7, 2001)

I am hoping some of you who have been through a miscarriage can help me with this. I had a natural miscarriage at 9 wk 3d about two weeks ago and confirmed with an ultrasound that I passed the sac (baby never developed past 6 wks or so). I am still spotting (reddish, mucousy discharge) and have noticed over the past few days that it has developed has a strange odor. It's hard to describe - not fishy or anything, just odd, not like normal menstrual blood. Did anyone else experience this after a miscarriage? I don't have any pain or fever, but I am worried this could be a sign of infection.

I already emailed my doctor today, but it could be awhile before I hear back from her, so I am just looking for others' experiences that might help ease my mind!

Thanks, mamas.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

It's normal for the blood to smell a little off- it's "older" blood than your normal period. It sort of smells like that with lochia after you give birth, too. If you had an infection, you'd be able to smell it- I had a uterine infection once (unrelated to my miscarriage, it was before I had my daughter three years ago) and it smelled like rotting meat.

~Rose


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Mine totally changed smell too. Unless it's a foul smell or you have lots of belly pain or a fever/chills I wouldn't worry.


----------



## rockymtnmama (Dec 7, 2001)

Thanks, Rose and Krista, that makes me feel a little better. I had forgotten about the lochia smell, it's been 9 years since I last birthed a baby, so this is kind of like starting over again.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

A friend of mine had some tissue that took a bit longer to pass and she said it smelled like rotting meat as well. The doc was not concerned. I guess that's just what old blood smells like.


----------

